# Almost grabbed my Neighbor by her throat!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So as most of you know I recently moved.

The street I live on now is an old HWY but still a busy street. Not quite a main street but it gets more than its share of traffic... Anyhow.

I get my baby together in her stroller and am going to Get Bee to go out for a walk. I look across the street and there is a 1 1/2 year old baby *standing at the edge of the road.* Well my brain can't understand that child is there and I am looking for a parent. There where 2 boys about 5- 6yrs or so on the porch of the house and 1 right behind coming for the baby..

*
THE BABY STEPS INTO THE ROAD
*

My brain has realized there is no parent and I shoot down my stairs and across the road, as I do this the boy grabs the baby and pulls her back. I get over there and tell the boy good job for pulling her back and make sure he knows he did good.

I go to the door and pound on the door.

This stupid little 20 year old girl anwsers the door looking at me dumb. I go off!

"Is anyone watching these kids?"

She looks at the boy and goes " I am gonna kick your A$$"

Well... Most of you know me... I flipped! I almost grab that twit by her throat, I go off about how she should be watching these kids, don't sit and blame that little boy.

Shes like oh well I just was doing something real quick, I didn't tell them they could go out side:hammer::hammer::hammer:

URG  *SO WHAT* Watch your Kids!!!!!

OMG I about killed her. I didn't want to hit her in front of the kids, but man she has no fence on that yard no way my kids would be unattended.

I have a very well nice fenced yard and I am still constantly cheking my 5 yr old who I know stays in the yard. I am constantly cheking on my dogs, much less leave them where they could get out if I didn't have a fence...

Anyway.. Man I still may hurt that girl lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats scary.
you did good tho, the world needs more people like you. 
people these days i swear. thats some boyz n the hood type **** right there lol.
you know when that baby is in the st and cuba gooding jr picks her up, if anyone's ever seen it. lmao....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol I have seen it 

A few years ago at this big parade I see a little 2yr old just standing in a croud looking lost. So I grab her up and holler out "hey whos kid is this?" I start walking and still hollering... On the other side of the booth areas way down the walk way, finally a lady walks up snatches the kid and is rude to me because I went off on her... She walked off from a food booth and just forgot her baby?????? She was coming back to the booth at the time she ran into me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Woooow..... Sounds like a move my mom pulled. She & her 'at the time bf' thought it was funny to hide from brother when he was 5 at daytona beach - because he did what kids do, wonder off. Left him wondering around in a crowded area, lost not knowing where my Mom was keeping me from getting him 'trying to teach him a lesson' (i was 8)... The whole time she was laughing... Not to mention he ended up falling through a glass table around this time because she & her 'bf' locked themselves in the room for the better part of the day.

Yeah she & I don't speak much


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Woooow..... Sounds like a move my mom pulled. She & her 'at the time bf' thought it was funny to hide from brother when he was 5 at daytona beach - because he did what kids do, wonder off. Left him wondering around in a crowded area, lost not knowing where my Mom was keeping me from getting him 'trying to teach him a lesson' (i was 8)... The whole time she was laughing... Not to mention he ended up falling through a glass table around this time because she & her 'bf' locked themselves in the room for the better part of the day.
> 
> Yeah she & I don't speak much


WOW... how horrible...  I don't have a good relationship with my mom either. My dad is wonderful though.

Holly... that makes me so mad!!! Why would someone even let a 1 year old baby go outside in the first place!! If you can't watch them she should have been in a playpen or behind a baby gate!!! People are so ignorant!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Some people should not be allowed to reproduce!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

BYB doesn't only apply to dogs...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Put a donate button on your profile and we'll all pitch in for your bail money girl you need to set that ***** straight!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Put a donate button on your profile and we'll all pitch in for your bail money girl you need to set that ***** straight!!!!


Psssht I got into UKC dogs from Bear Bail Bonds AKA Fitz Pits . I'd be out before I got booked lmao.

When My ex got arrested and I had him bailed, the officer said she had never seen a person bailed so fast lmao.

Hey wait this is CA I probably wouldn't even get arrested lmao.

I made a call... I am not one to usually do that but I can't have those kids getting hit. It would kill me if something happened to them and I had done nothing to try to prevent it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

The mom was probably getting her fix inside the house... I mean, i hate to say it but some people just dont have their priorities straight and we all know some people learn better from a first hand tragedy.....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya know thats what I think. She was right next to the door and I swear it looked like she was bending at a table when she opened the door. In this area it would not surprise me.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i mean its sad but true everyone has their vice and i know this is a stereotype but younger people are not as good at keeping their **** together in general, i mean we're both young but learned responsibility young, and then some folks cant even spell it! LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you could have seen the way her face looked. It just screamed Tweaker!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's true.. a lot of people got pregnant/had kids due to being irresponsible in the first place... and then don't want to take care of the responsibility that comes out. But feel guilty of having an abortion or giving the kid up for adoption. Which is even more irresponsible... it makes me so sad.  

A girl I know... she is NOT a friend... anyhow she got pregnant with her 2nd child.. continued to smoke and take pills not prescribed to her for the purpose of getting messed up, did drugs... I'm sure she drank.. When she was at my house big and pregnant.. I asked why she was doing it pregnant. She said "I dont care I'm giving this kid up for adoption anyway" Well she had the baby a few months back and did give it up... now I just heard she is pregnant again!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> If you could have seen the way her face looked. It just screamed Tweaker!


MAN I HATE TWEAKERS!

ive heard of tweakers selling their kids for a fix... that sooo messed up my family is first before ANYTHING i swear if i had to get my limbs cut off for money to support mine id do it...

or maybe run up in a bank  thank you fdic hahahaha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> MAN I HATE TWEAKERS!
> 
> ive heard of tweakers selling their kids for a fix... that sooo messed up my family is first before ANYTHING i swear if i had to get my limbs cut off for money to support mine id do it...
> 
> or maybe run up in a bank  thank you fdic hahahaha


I pretty much hate all druggies.. including alcoholics.... Well "hate" is a strong word.... but... people need to get professional help... I've seen too many lives ruined of family and friends... and when you are an addict you bring down everyone else around you...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh man! I wold have done the same thing! then she has the nerve to blame a 6 year old? This is why some ppl should not procreate!

If you are a Dee, please don't marry a Dee, cause then your kids will be dee de dee
....................


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You did right Holly !!!
Its a shame crud like this happens everyday.
But its not just druggies that are irresponsible. Even the homeliest of mothers/fathers
can be just that irresponsible. And to me thats worse then a druggie. 
When I lived in Brooklyn a family moved into the building I lived in across the hall to me.
There were 4 children ages 7 to 10 months old. The first three were always outside from 8am to late evening all summer. I would see them when I would go to work. Neighbors were wondering why the kids were out all day like that, but I payed it no mind because I figured their mom was there. She was a clean cut very well mannered woman.
Well one day I'm home we smell smoke go the hallway is full of smoke the kids come running in the building theres smoke coming out of their kitchen window. One of my neighbors grabs the first one from opening her door. She yells I have to get my sister and turn off the stove! The neighbor runs in theres a fire in the kitchen , he gets the little baby, and put the fire out.
Turns out all that time their mother works from 7am til late evening so they are alone!!
So she had the 7 year old watching a 5,3,10 month old!!
She had the nerve to get upset because people called the fire dept and police.
Then tried to justify it all explaining how she leaves prepared meals and bottles, how she has them call her every 2 hours, and how ANY one can make the mistake of leaving something on the stove to long .... we all just about wanted to slap the taste out of her mouth ...
I mean some of us parents do have to have latch key kids. But that was ridiculous!


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

DueceAddicTed said:


> You did right Holly !!!
> Its a shame crud like this happens everyday.
> But its not just druggies that are irresponsible. Even the homeliest of mothers/fathers
> can be just that irresponsible. And to me thats worse then a druggie.
> ...


OMG those poor kids! I have a 5 year old and a 3 year old. They aren't even allowed outside my house without me there and I have a wooden fenced in yard. I know what my kids are doing at all times. I couldn't imagine having to take care of my siblings at 7 years old. Poor baby.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't understand why on earth some people have kids.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I pretty much hate all druggies.. including alcoholics.... Well "hate" is a strong word.... but... people need to get professional help... I've seen too many lives ruined of family and friends... and when you are an addict you bring down everyone else around you...


That statement p***es me off dude... Druggies and addicts are two different things, the use of drugs is very superficial compared to issues going on inside that people don't deal with. People are addicted to much more than just drugs, they are addicted to being on the internet, spending money, over eating, smoking ciggarettes, having sex, gambling, you name it people do it. And those people turn out to be 7 out of 10 red blooded Americans. MOST people I know have some sort of obsessive compulsive traits..

I just think people need to evaluate the severity of their issues before making life changes, like having kids, but of course a lot of kids come unplanned and at that point you need to suck it up and put your family ahead of you because the people that use drugs, gamble their money away, or have sex to have sex, etc, are all putting theirselves ahead of everyone else in their sad little world. LOL

Not trying to get at you Megan but I smoked bud for 12 years straight and most will say it's not a drug, the fact it is, and it's what you make of your every day life. Im fine not smoking but now I realize how much I smoke cigarettes, how much my friends do, how much people around me drink, and I have a few female friends that are burning holes in their credit cards... Those people would in some ways be unfit to have kids because they can't manage their money right. JMO LOL


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> That statement p***es me off dude... Druggies and addicts are two different things, the use of drugs is very superficial compared to issues going on inside that people don't deal with. People are addicted to much more than just drugs, they are addicted to being on the internet, spending money, over eating, smoking ciggarettes, having sex, gambling, you name it people do it. And those people turn out to be 7 out of 10 red blooded Americans. MOST people I know have some sort of obsessive compulsive traits..
> 
> I just think people need to evaluate the severity of their issues before making life changes, like having kids, but of course a lot of kids come unplanned and at that point you need to suck it up and put your family ahead of you because the people that use drugs, gamble their money away, or have sex to have sex, etc, are all putting theirselves ahead of everyone else in their sad little world. LOL
> 
> Not trying to get at you Megan but I smoked bud for 12 years straight and most will say it's not a drug, the fact it is, and it's what you make of your every day life. Im fine not smoking but now I realize how much I smoke cigarettes, how much my friends do, how much people around me drink, and I have a few female friends that are burning holes in their credit cards... Those people would in some ways be unfit to have kids because they can't manage their money right. JMO LOL


Ur right !! 
Not to mention there are plenty of functional drug users or addicts.
To even dislike is sometimes harsh, the mind is a powerful thing 
sometimes they cannot get or afford the professional help needed.
Or they are not mentally strong enough to come out of what they 
are dealing with. There are many levels of addiction as their are
many levels of mental and emotional disorders.



starlitparlit said:


> OMG those poor kids! I have a 5 year old and a 3 year old. They aren't even allowed outside my house without me there and I have a wooden fenced in yard. I know what my kids are doing at all times. I couldn't imagine having to take care of my siblings at 7 years old. Poor baby.


True but it happens, I was a latch key kid at 7 of course this was in 79' lol ...
I took care of my baby brother who was 2 years younger and we ran the streets just like those kids.
It does happen ...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Ur right !!
> Not to mention there are plenty of functional drug users or addicts.
> To even dislike is sometimes harsh, the mind is a powerful thing
> sometimes they cannot get or afford the professional help needed.
> ...


Man... My mom was like that, cooking cleaning ironing washing clothes all at the tender age of 6... Taught her some stuff the hard way but her mom was working like a dog for those kids. It's made me want to be financially stable before even CONSIDERING kids.. I would never want to put them thru that


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hate people who do that. It's like the time I pulled up to someones house they lived on the top of a hill right next to a busy street. No fence in the front yard. The first person to come up to me was a toddling baby. I waited out there with him for 3-5 min. before his mom came out. Hopefully the call will help but from what I see CPS takes a lot of children that should be left with their parents and leave ones that are in actual danger. That's just what I know about them though. Other people might have different opinions. I think we need a new system.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Man... My mom was like that, cooking cleaning ironing washing clothes all at the tender age of 6... Taught her some stuff the hard way but her mom was working like a dog for those kids. It's made me want to be financially stable before even CONSIDERING kids.. I would never want to put them thru that


Yes its difficult, my mom didn't have to go thru that in her family she was the baby ... I was the oldest of 3 , I love my brothers to death and to be honest I would have probably taken care of them whether or not she was there.
Some people are born to do these things ,IMO. Some people may not see
it this way but sometimes the oldest sibling is the better care giver lol.
And having been one of the latch key, street kids was probably the best
thing for me cause it made me mature beyond my years and an instinct
for survival because the road my life would take that young was not one 
for a fairies and doll houses kind of kid...



aimee235 said:


> I hate people who do that. It's like the time I pulled up to someones house they lived on the top of a hill right next to a busy street. No fence in the front yard. The first person to come up to me was a toddling baby. I waited out there with him for 3-5 min. before his mom came out. Hopefully the call will help but from what I see CPS takes a lot of children that should be left with their parents and leave ones that are in actual danger. That's just what I know about them though. Other people might have different opinions. I think we need a new system.


That's so true and unfortunate ... innocent people get their kids taken, just like there dogs, so facts need to be established first ... 
I had a sister n law call them on me because I told her, her daughter 
could no longer come to my home because she had already been warned 
about leaving my home with my daughters belongings ... she got peeved
and 3 am that morning guess whos knocking on my door !! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> Hopefully the call will help but from what I see CPS takes a lot of children that should be left with their parents and leave ones that are in actual danger. That's just what I know about them though. Other people might have different opinions. I think we need a new system.


:goodpost: I have seen it 100 times!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I smoked bud for 12 years straight and most will say it's not a drug,


:rofl::rofl: Now we know what is wrong with you! it all makes sense! LMAO jk


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*ditto!!!*



buzhunter said:


> BYB doesn't only apply to dogs...


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> :rofl::rofl: Now we know what is wrong with you! it all makes sense! LMAO jk


Yeah I fried a bit of cells but its all good i was pretty sharp to begin with i got a few left


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> That statement p***es me off dude... Druggies and addicts are two different things, the use of drugs is very superficial compared to issues going on inside that people don't deal with. People are addicted to much more than just drugs, they are addicted to being on the internet, spending money, over eating, smoking ciggarettes, having sex, gambling, you name it people do it. And those people turn out to be 7 out of 10 red blooded Americans. MOST people I know have some sort of obsessive compulsive traits..
> 
> I just think people need to evaluate the severity of their issues before making life changes, like having kids, but of course a lot of kids come unplanned and at that point you need to suck it up and put your family ahead of you because the people that use drugs, gamble their money away, or have sex to have sex, etc, are all putting theirselves ahead of everyone else in their sad little world. LOL
> 
> Not trying to get at you Megan but I smoked bud for 12 years straight and most will say it's not a drug, the fact it is, and it's what you make of your every day life. Im fine not smoking but now I realize how much I smoke cigarettes, how much my friends do, how much people around me drink, and I have a few female friends that are burning holes in their credit cards... Those people would in some ways be unfit to have kids because they can't manage their money right. JMO LOL


Your right, I'm sorry Oz... I was just really irritated reading this thread last night. But the truth is.. I am surrounded by a LOT of losers who do nothing but sit around and do drugs and pills and drink all day. They don't have jobs, they steal from others to pay their bills, buy their drugs. They just run around acting like a bunch of morons. I have no problems with weed.. but it is a drug. And I realized since I quit smoking nearly a year ago how much my life is better with out it! I quit cold turkey with no problems.. but I know a lot of people it's so ingrained in their lifestyle that it's hard. If you are smoking weed and going to work every day and taking care of your buisness I don't have a problem with that. I guess even with other drugs too... BUT the majority of people I know from *personal experience* (as whiche personal experience shapes your idea's and opinions) that are involved in pills, drugs as in meth, coke, heroin the real stuff... are people I don't even want to know or care to associate with. You wouldn't believe how much stuff I've had stolen from me over the past few years.... and I know it all went to buy drugs.  NO ONE comes in my house anymore!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hahaha yeah the only thing that rolls to my house is tumble weeds LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> hahaha yeah the only thing that rolls to my house is tumble weeds LOL


Yeah you just can't trust people! I finally got my boyfriend to stop hanging around our neighbors. The chick came over earlier and he told her to go away.. lol But he caught her going through my stuff trying to steal some of my medication the other day! And she just told us how her boyfriend found out I had it and went and told her. So they were scheming on us! I am so ready to move!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Personally and me being me of course.....still would of hit her.

I made a lady pull over one time and blessed her out for letting her kid lay up in the back window sill!

Know it was stupid, but she was trying to text and drive!!!!

I hate when people put their own kids life in danger......it is an instant "DING,DING....LETS' GET IT ON" moment for me!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Personally and me being me of course.....still would of hit her.
> 
> I made a lady pull over one time and blessed her out for letting her kid lay up in the back window sill!
> 
> ...


pull over..... are you a cop? LOL


----------

